# Requiem



## webjay

This is a part of the first performance. Composed and conducted by me. Well, all the orchestra players and choral singers work for free, they do not recieve money for that. But after al we need some money. If you are able to donate, please, do it.






I live in the city named "Kirov". Our city has good history. During the time of imperial Russia it was called "Vyatka" and many great people lived and worked here. As a result cultural level of the city was very high, even the Temple of the Christ-Savior has appeared for the first time in Vyatka as the Aleksandro-Nevsky Cathedral.
But in the early years of the Soviet rule much has been destroyed. But now it is not better for the people living here. I was coming back home yesterday evening. I saw the company of dozen girls, probably pupils of a school. They loudly shouted a "song" which was full of profanity. They drank vodka directly from a neck. It is only one of set of examples.
What became with townspeople if in the morning when I come to work or study from off my home, at an entrance children take drugs?!
The culture gradually degenerates. And that else remains, is actually on the verge of beggarly existence.
*Certainly, musicians are ready to work for free of charge, but it would be desirable to eat something too!* Therefore orchestral players and choristers have to work much for the salary at a rate of 3000 roubles (100$) per month.
After all our musicians really are professionals of high level. But it looks like we are necessary to nobody.
I think that with a good level of the organisation and financing the Vyatka culture can rise on to the high level.


----------



## Guest

Hi webjay, I do feel sorry for you, I think maybe so called democracy came to your Country too quickly, add to that a big helping of corruption in the ruling elite and the new found freedom for many people, simular to giving a school boy a Ferrari, Unfortunately you are experiencing "Market Forces" not good for the Arts, but very good for the rich who can make money out of Vodka drinking School Girls [end of my blat] 
I did enjoy your Requiem but the down loads were playing up so I only heard the first 2-3 min I will try it again later on. And before I forget a big welcome to you, I hope you enjoy our very mixed company.


----------

